# SHANK Comedy Club Tokyo



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

HELP !....Meeting friends at SHANK Comedy CLub Tokyo this evening, website for Shank doesnt have any English, my Japanese is doing ok but the reading side of things.....If anyone knows how to get there PLEASE let me know, thankyou...


----------



## GeorgefromBG (Dec 20, 2011)

Where is your starting point?

PS. Post the website, so we can have a look...


----------



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

*shank*

trying to get to this place...

?SHANK?TOP


----------



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

*shank*

shank dash tokyo dot com


----------



## GeorgefromBG (Dec 20, 2011)

Since you're not telling where is your starting point, let's say you know how to get to roppongi station.
I've compiled you a map in google maps with the route:
Roppongi Station, Tokyo, Japan to Japan, TMkyM-to, Minato-ku, Roppongi, ５丁目１６−４ - Google Maps

So you get off the train at the Roppongi station, you get out and walk straight on "Gaien Higashi Dori" str.(外苑東通り) in the east direction (towards tokyo tower). You walk about 500-600meters and you should look for a "Daily Yamazaki" convinience store on your right. Past the store just before the parking lot you turn right and there is the entrance. Shank club is on the 3rd floor.


----------



## GeorgefromBG (Dec 20, 2011)

Hope this helps!


----------

